# BIC Acoustech H-100II Subwoofer Discussion Thread



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

BIC Acoustech H-100II

By Jim Wilson (theJman)

​

The words "inexpensive" and "cheap" are often considered to be synonyms, but is that always the case? I don't necessarily believe so, for if they were every inexpensive subwoofer would sound bad. The H-100II sits in the middle of BIC's product line -- with the F12 below and the PL200 above -- yet it offers a lot of value for the money. My experience with this subwoofer suggests BIC didn't design it to rattle your fillings loose, but what they did seem to want was a product which costs next to nothing yet didn't sound that way. They succeeded in my opinion. Throw in a unique appearance and the H-100II is a subwoofer the budget minded consumer should consider when deciding where to spend their hard-earned money.

*For the full review Click Here​*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for another great, thorough subwoofer review, Jim.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

It's good to have subs like these to whet the whistle of the HT novice.

Thanks for the review, Jim!


----------



## justinbliane23 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for such an In-Depth review!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

You're welcome. I hope it was able to help you out.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Thans for the review Jim, it is very true that a lot of people just don't need teeth rattleing bass. My sister has a dedicated room & hardly ever uses her sub at all. Sound like this is ideal for apartment/townhouse set ups or others like my sister!


----------

